# Any suggestions on feeding Jack Dempsey fry?



## ARCHIEDOG (May 31, 2008)

They are perhaps a week old and there sure are a lot - maybe 300-500. I've been feeding them a powdered fry food dissolved in water 3-4 times a day. Another hobbyist suggested cyclops-eeze. OR is this a product review type question?


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

Live baby brine shrimp is going to be the best starter food. You should be able to get the eggs at your LFS.

Mark


----------



## firemouth911 (Jul 26, 2008)

How do you grow the eggs? Im new to this so dont get mad at me. 

(i mean the shrimp eggs)


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

firemouth911 said:


> How do you grow the eggs? Im new to this so dont get mad at me.
> 
> (i mean the shrimp eggs)


No problem. Here's an article that might help.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fry_food.php

Mark


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Are they still with the parents? If so, you can just feed the parents normally for now and they will take care of feeding the fry.

If you are raising the fry on your own, Baby Brine Shrimp are a good choice and will increase your yields. If you don't have the tank space to raise 200 - 500 fry, I would recommend just using Hikari First Bites. The strongest will eat and the weak ones will die off. Once they get a little larger, you can just crush flake food up in your fingers to feed them.

Just make sure you do frequent small water changes. 10% every day is what I normally do.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

You can also grind up flakes or pellets. Baby brine shrimp is best, but I also like golden pearls.


----------

